# My Ride



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Exterior:

















Interior:

















System:

















**Nothing special just yet... I plan on doing some interior painting soon, rims, and the basic bolt ons for right now**


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

looking good girl! sharp paint job and i like the audio setup too -- keep it up!


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

yeah girl nice system. You definately got my 2002 stock corolla S rear speekers and stock fronts beat!

 keep at it!


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice car! Keep it up


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

adjust your radar detector, and aim it down a bit more, 
from head on, cops aim at the center of the car, and the hood, and your detector is aiming at the sky, or the hill a mile away.

Nice car


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

oh.. lol.. my radar isnt like that anymore it lays flat on my dashboard so you cant see it if you look at my car head on..


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice ride!but i guess your amps and wiring needs a little bit of hiding.if a thief sees that,your windows are gonna be smashed


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

My amp is attached to the back of my rear seats. I folded my seat down just to show that. It is in no way visible unless you open my trunk or fold that seat down.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

oh i see...
any plans of dropping it?


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I would love to get some rims and drop it... but money is pretty tight since I will be moving soon..

Eventually- i would love to put some coilovers on it


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

faith... any luck on fixing ur accident damage?? i think u should slap on some 18's


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I finally got around to cleaning the interior of my car... didn't even bother washing and waxing because it is suppose to rain for the next week  Took some pictures

Exterior:




























Interior:
I installed my new Kenwood MP522 CD/MP3 player today... I like it a lot

















My bumper fixed:









My messed up headlight that will be changed to projectors soon:


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I want 18's.... but tires are so expensive for them. One day I will get some 17's... but money is tight right now due to me saving to move out.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

hey faith... is it just me or does ur front bumper's green look different from the rest of ur car???


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

All you need now are new rims and a new body kit and your set. Why did you choose green color?


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

White- Oh damn, can you really notice? The body shop was wanting to charge me an extra 200-300 bucks to make the bumper a PERFECT match. I was just like whatever- paint my bumper the factory color. Do you think the different color is that noticeable? No one else has ever noticed it. I notice it because its my car and I have to see it everyday, but I don't mind it. It's really not that noticeable- atleast to me. 

Unish- I like the way the 200sx body is stock. I don't want a body kit. I am looking at getting some white ADR Ricochet rims. I may lower the car, I hate the fender gap. But the roads here are bad and I have already scratched up my new bumper. BTW- green is the factory color.









Those are the rims that I am looking at getting.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

it isnt that noticeable faith... i actually looked at it like 10 times to see if my eyes were playing tricks on me. sorry 4 noticing. i cant wait 2 see those white wheels on ur ride


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

So, you like the white rims? Or would you recommend any other rims?


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

White- didn't mean to kinda go off about the bumper color on ya... I am just really picky about my ride.. LOL


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

its all good girl i completely inderstand. i love those white wheels u posted up there but remember... they are a bitch 2 keep clean! but in any case... whites a good color, silver is too common, and gunmetal will be too dark with ur green color. but remember, its all on u


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Why exactly does everyone bitch about white rims? What is so hard about cleaning them? Or do you just mean that since they are white that you can usually see the brake dust on them easier?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I'm surprised they didn't spray the fenders and hood to make the color blend better. When I had my front end damage they said they could do it, since I have a FLorida car the original color and fresh paint of the same code are different. But to save a ton of money I said only paint what has to be painted so there was s slight difference in direct light.

Seth


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Yeah, they wanted to blend the bumper with the fenders for an extra like 200-300 bucks. I said no thanks. I am just fine with my bumper how it is 

BTW- I love your interior sethwas. I plan on painting it soon!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks.

(We all know how much more impact a compliment has when it comes from a member of the opposite sex  )

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

faithandfame said:


> * Or do you just mean that since they are white that you can usually see the brake dust on them easier? *


exactly... cleaning more often!


----------



## FYP|CREW (Jul 23, 2003)

I love your green...got the same on my 4dr  nice ride!


----------

